# RTL diffamiert Besucher der Gamescom



## Zepherus (24. August 2011)

Laut RTL sind alle Gamer hässlich, ohne Freundin und halten nichts von Körperhygiene. Aber seht selbst.

Offizielle Seite (ab Minute 12:10): Explosiv - Das Magazin - Thema u.a.: Männer hören besser zu!
Alternativlink: RTL TV-Beitrag zur Video - browsergamesde - MyVideo

Edit: Links aktualisiert
Edit2: Noch ein netter Bericht zur Sendung OnlineWelten.com ››› Allgemeine News - RTL contra Gamer: 'Auf der gamescom laufen echt komische Gestalten herum' ‹ News
Edit3: ProSieben wollte natürlich nicht hinten anstehen und hat einen nicht so beleidigenden, aber trotzdem sinnfreien Beitrag zur Gamescom gezeigt: http://www.prosieben.de/tv/taff/video/clip/208240-taffnet-extra-und-die-gamescom-freaks-1.2862827/


----------



## debalz (24. August 2011)

RTL - deren Aussagen sollten einem nun wirklich nicht jucken! einfach weiterzappen


----------



## Pikus (24. August 2011)

Sauerei.
Die sollten sich mal lieber ansehen, wie deren Zuschauer aussehen oder... riechen 
Dieser Bericht ist einfach nur vollgepackt mit frei erfundenen Vorurteilen. Wo ist denn das Problem, wenn jemand Computergames zu seinen Hauptinteressen zählt?
Diese Personen sind dann nicht gleich alle unrasiert, laufen mit verkleidungen rum oder ähnliches.
Oder sind Auto"freaks" (in den Worten von RTL forumliert) immer irgendwelche Raver, die ihr Auto mit ner dicken Anlage vollstopfen, dazu noch unterbodenbeleuchtung und dann jeden Tag im New-Kids-Style durch die gegend fahren? Nein!


----------



## Apfelringo (24. August 2011)

Naja ich weiss schon warum ich diesen Sender aus meiner liste genommen habe.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. August 2011)

RTL das SeniorenTV, ohne ihre ständige C Promis ( B wäre schon maßlos übertrieben ) wären die Studios doch längst leer. Ist ja wie Inzucht bei denen. Danke RTL so Niveauvoll wie die Bildzeitung von vorgestern. Wer es in seinem Leben zu nichts gebracht hat geht zu RTL. Es war ja sicherlich eine moderatorische Glanzleistung so ein Feindbild zu erstellen.


----------



## pibels94 (24. August 2011)

RTL versucht auch immer wieder was neues um im Rampenlicht zu stehen  einfach lächeln und f**** euch denken


----------



## seventyseven (24. August 2011)

Die Zielgruppe RTL's sind doch sowieso Unterschichtler die sich daran ergötzen das andere noch Assiger dargestellt werden als sie selbst.

Krank ist sowas.

Und zur "Studentin" Ab minute 12 anschauen und lachen 
gamescom 2011 - Spiele, Babes und Sensationen: Best of GC
Ach was für eine Intelligente sie doch ist


----------



## flankendiskriminator (24. August 2011)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Und zur "Studentin" Ab minute 12 anschauen und lachen
> gamescom 2011 - Spiele, Babes und Sensationen: Best of GC
> Ach was für eine Intelligente sie doch ist


 Danke, das ist ja geil, warum hat RTL nicht den Ausschnitt gezeigt


----------



## Pikus (24. August 2011)

Find ich auch


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. August 2011)

Berlin-New York?

Einfach nur zu geil


----------



## Malkav85 (24. August 2011)

Man merkt, das RTL mit dem Axel-Springer Verlag eng zusammen arbeitet. Aber wie schon gesagt wurde: das Publikum bei RTL ist im allgemeinen mit einer Vorstellung von 1m² gesegnet. Aber Pro7 schickt sich mit "die Alm" auch schon an


----------



## Pikus (24. August 2011)

Pro7 steigt schon länger ab, was die qualität der Sendungen betrifft. Galileo zum beispiel, früher war es eine wirklich interessante sendung, heute allerdings gibt es alle 2 tage einen wettkampf von leuten, die vershciedene länder repräsentieren und dann ein bestimmtes gericht kochen sollen. Oder auch der kack mit diesem Jumbo... völliger blödsinn.


----------



## pibels94 (24. August 2011)

deswegen schau ich fast nur noch n24, da lernt man was


----------



## GxGamer (24. August 2011)

RTL? Pro7? Fernsehen? WTF?

Achso dieses prähistorische Youtube...
Aber einen Vorteil hat das Fernsehen. Da ist weniger Werbung als auf MyVideo.


----------



## pibels94 (24. August 2011)

rtl kotzt einen mittlerweile richtig an, aus spaß schaut man sich ja dann ab und zu doch mal mitten im leben an...aber das ist sooo schlecht gespielt, und sogar sprachfehler sind drin, weil nichtmal geld da ist um die szene erneut zu drehen...es nervt! 

und diese berichte auf rtl über die GC oder ähnliches sind doch auch absoluter käse...


----------



## Pikus (24. August 2011)

Naja, myvideo is aber auch crap. Zudem gibt es im Fernsehen nicht sehenswertes, abgesehen von den Nachrichten. Aber cuh die sind meist sehr stark verkürzt, damit die sender die Zeit bei 15min halten können.
Eben aus diesen gründen gucke ich schon seit locker einem Jahr kein fernsehen mehr, bzw nur sehr, sehr wenig.


----------



## Toffelwurst (24. August 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:


> deswegen schau ich fast nur noch n24, da lernt man was


 
Da wiederholen sich die Reportagen aber ale zwei Wochen, wobei das auch gut ist, da kannst dann mitsprechen und sehn wie gut du beim erstenmal aufgepasst hast


----------



## Robonator (24. August 2011)

Naja die Typen mit den Waffen, die sahen eher so aus als wenn sie sich zu dem Spiel Army of Two verkleidet hätten 

Aber nagut, wie im Titel schon steht: RTL
Einfach ignorieren


----------



## pibels94 (24. August 2011)

Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Da wiederholen sich die Reportagen aber ale zwei Wochen, wobei das auch gut ist, da kannst dann mitsprechen und sehn wie gut du beim erstenmal aufgepasst hast



ja siehste  aber ist leider echt so, auf den privaten sendern, mittlerweile hab ich die senderliste als Unterschichtenfernsehen gespeichert, läuft nur noch stuss


----------



## PsychoQeeny (24. August 2011)

Eisenbahnstrecke NewYork - Berlin , OMG ist die blöd(Blond) ... und sowas ist Studentin, naja hat ja jetzt schon den richtigen Jop für ihren Intellekt 

@Top
Ich weiß schon warum ich seit 3 Jahren keinen Fernseher mehr hab


----------



## riotmilch (24. August 2011)

Wenn ich alleine wohnen würde, würde der Fernseher nur laufen um auf der Couch nen Film zu gucken.
Das Antennenkabel hät ich schon längst entsorgt.
Brainwash Media!


----------



## PsychoQeeny (24. August 2011)

riotmilch schrieb:


> Brainwash Media!


 
So sieht es aus, mich hat mal wer angemacht als ich um 11 uhr morgens paar Bier gekauft hatte für nach der Arbeit (Spätchicht), da labert son Dep die Verkäuferin an "Für sowas muss ich arbeiten" .
Diese ganze Medienhätzerei geht mir sowas von auf den Sack  ich bin für Pressefreiheit , aber sie dürfte nicht so weit gehen (sowas gehört verboten) .
Aber die wissen schon warum sie das machen --> Halte die Menschen dumm, und du kannst sie gut Beherrschen.


----------



## riotmilch (24. August 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Aber die wissen schon warum sie das machen --> Halte die Menschen dumm, und du kannst sie gut Beherrschen.



Bei den Römern nannte man das nur "Brot und Spiele", was Anderes ist es einfach nicht.
Aber man sieht ja wie dumm die Bevölkerung ist. Die Einschaltquoten geben diesen TV Spinnern doch nur recht


----------



## zockerprince15 (24. August 2011)

WOW 
Ich bin echt beeindruckt von RTL es schafft kein anderer sender mit nur einer reportage soviele Kunden zu verlieren. Das ist echt ein neuer Tiefpunkt.
Ich wusste ja das RTL ein niveauloser sender ist. Aber das. Da denkt man die können nicht noch tiefer sinken und dann finden die doch noch einen weg das zu Schaffen. Und dann auch noch versuchen die Videos aus dem Netz zu löschen ist ja das aller letzte. 

Also liebe leute ohne niveau wer von euch gerne einen Sender sehen will der tiefer als der Boden gesunken ist dann schaltet auf RTL.
Alle anderen macht es wie ich zappt weiter und wenn ihr an RTL vorbeikommt denkt euch: F**** euch (oder löscht RTL aus eurer liste)
Wie schon gesagt ich bin echt beeindruckt von RTL die schaffen es immer wieder blöd dazustehen.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (24. August 2011)

riotmilch schrieb:


> Bei den Römern nannte man das nur "Brot und Spiele", was Anderes ist es einfach nicht.



Im Mittelalter hieß es "Zucker Brot und Peitsche" ...
 heute machen sie wie du es schon erkannt hast "Menschen grossflächig Verdummen und Manipulieren" (mir fallen dazu keine 3 magischen Schlagwörter ein)


----------



## seventyseven (24. August 2011)

GIGAs Antwort zu dem RTL Beitrag  
RTL EXPLOSIV - GIGA EXPLODIERT - Die Antwort auf die gamescom-Reportage - YouTube

PWND RTL


----------



## taks (24. August 2011)

Der Clip von giga hat alle 5 sekunden etwa 20 "Mag ich"


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. August 2011)

Netter Clip. Was soll man von einem Medienkonzern erwarten wo die Mitarbeiter das Hirn beim Pförtner abgeben. Als Satire hätte man noch drüber lachen können, aber so ist es nur wieder ein Klischee für Weltfremde. RTL, telefoniert doch mal nach Hause


----------



## riotmilch (25. August 2011)

Joar, sehr gut GIGA, leider wird es der Otto Normal Mitten im Leben Bürger nicht sehen


----------



## kimkoma (25. August 2011)

Ich bin ja eigentlich gegen die Berichterstattung von RTL abgehärtet, dachte ich zumindestens, aber in Ihrem beleidigenden Beitrag über die Gamescom 2011 ist RTL diesmal zu weit gegangen. In dem besagten Bericht wird sich auf beleidigende Art und Weiße über alle Computerspieler ( Gamer, Zocker etc. ) ausgelassen, so sind z.B. Grundlegende Aussagen des Beitrags: 
Spieler waschen sich nicht, riechen demzufolge, legen keinen Wert auf Ihr Aüßeres, haben keine Freundinnen u. o. Freunde, und sind alle spielsüchtig.

Am Ende verlässt sich RTL auf die Aussage einer Hostes, die einen Tag auf der Gamescom 20011 gearbeitet, hat und man kommt zu dem Schluss das man alle Spieler in drei Gruppen einteilen kann, die da wären.
Zitat:
1. Die die sich gerne verkleiden
2. Die in dunklen "Schlabber Klamotten"
3. Die sich nicht waschen

Zu welcher Gruppe gehöre ich? Hoffentlich nicht gleich zu mehreren.(Spaß beiseite)

Was sollen Leute denken die keinen Einblick in diese Szene haben? Für mich ist das reine Hetze und hat nichts mit Berichterstattung zu tun.

Bitte beschwert euch auch bei Programmbeschwerde.de und gebt eurer Rezession bei Facebook ab.

Zeigen wir RTL wie viele wir sind !!!!

Gruß euer Zocker und Modder


----------

